# 2 Axis, Magnetic, 1um, Low Cost, Lathe DRO



## Muda (Apr 20, 2021)

I finished this project a couple of days ago and made a video of the results.  I think it went pretty well and was much easier to install than I thought it would be.
What to you guys think?


----------



## rwm (Apr 20, 2021)

That is very interesting. I have been looking for the magnetic strip/tape scale. How does that hold up to oil and coolant? This would work well on my Southbend 10K.
Robert


----------



## Muda (Apr 20, 2021)

rwm said:


> That is very interesting. I have been looking for the magnetic strip/tape scale. How does that hold up to oil and coolant? This would work well on my Southbend 10K.
> Robert


Supposedly it's impervious to all those things.  Just doesn't like magnets.  We'll see.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 20, 2021)

Interesting and well done. @Muda where did you source the scales,  display etc?
@rwm I also have a 10K so I'm interested in how you might do this on yours.


----------



## rwm (Apr 20, 2021)

Is yours the new 10K or the old classic? Mine has gib screws on the right side of the cross slide that are a problem for mounting a  DRO. I could mount it on the left side but eventually the spinning chuck will take off the scale.
If you go to YouTube he has links on his page for the source.
Robert


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 20, 2021)

Mine is the old classic with rounded surfaces everywhere on the carriage.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 20, 2021)

David, it can still be done.  I mounted one on my friends old soutbend 9A on curved surfaces.  Takes a little cheating, but it can be done!


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 21, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> David, it can still be done. I mounted one on my friends old soutbend 9A on curved surfaces. Takes a little cheating, but it can be done!



At the risk of hi jacking this thread, do you don’t have any pics of the install?


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 21, 2021)

30 years ago.  lathe sold 5 years ago.  no.  We'll talk by phone sometime next week?


----------

